# What's the difference?



## Becca (Nov 17, 2006)

I see some places pricing their essential oils as low as a few dollars and other places price the same oil for $40 or more. Is there a difference in the two? Is it one of those "you get what you pay for" deals or are some places just overpricing their oils? If there is a difference, how do I know I'm buying a quality oil and not just an opverpriced one?


----------



## JellyBelly (Nov 29, 2006)

I think you get what you pay for with oils. The cheaper ones likely aren't pure essential oils - likely diluted. I think there is some difference with the way they are produced as well.


----------



## Bliss (Feb 10, 2007)

100% pure oils cost more. If you find oils that are all priced the same and they are all cheap, they are most likely not pure oils.


----------



## Emily Klesick (Feb 13, 2007)

yeah, it is a get what you pay for deal!


----------



## mai (Feb 23, 2007)

even though some state they are 100% pure they may have a high number of impurities in them, as others have said you get what you pay for.


----------



## Mindy (Feb 25, 2007)

Mai, what brands do you recommend trying?


----------



## Emily Klesick (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi, I'm not mai, but can I recommend a few really good brands?   Some are Aura Cacia, I believe there are more than a few people here that use it!  And Rainbow Meadows, www.rainbowmeadow.com.   They are 100 percent pure, and the only dilutions they have are the really expensive ones.    Their prices are good for being qaulity product!


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 13, 2007)

Also, with essential oils, the cost can fluctuate depending on the availability of the plant or flower.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 13, 2007)

Here is another good source: http://essentialoils.org/

Irena


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks like a great site, thanks Irena!

Kerry


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 13, 2007)

freshwater pearl said:
			
		

> Looks like a great site, thanks Irena!
> 
> Kerry



You're welcome Kerry.


----------



## brylle (Nov 13, 2007)

The price of the essential oil will tell how pure it is. The pricier the essential oil is usually the lesser are the impurities added to it.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 13, 2007)

brylle said:
			
		

> The price of the essential oil will tell how pure it is. The pricier the essential oil is usually the lesser are the impurities added to it.



I beg to differ. A well know MLM company has ridiculous prices on their essential oils and they are just about the same quality I get at other places.

Irena


----------

